# EHD found.



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I read a ODNR article about the EHD being found in 11 counties and possibly 2 more counties . Mostly southern ones but not all.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Too close for comfort.


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)

Quite a few popping up here in Miami county. Montgomery as well. ....'Southwest Ohio is a hotbed' for disease that makes deer walk in circles, not fear humans


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Deer die every year in every county from EHD. Its usually not enough for most people to notice, but its always there.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

M.Magis said:


> Deer die every year in every county from EHD. Its usually not enough for most people to notice, but its always there.


3 years ago we had it bad in parma. Dead deer and stink all over. But amazingly in 2 years herd bigger than ever. Both mature and young deer. From what I see here, Not all deer in infected area get it.


----------



## AJE213 (Aug 13, 2021)

I have family that live in the red area in Miami Co, I remember seeing several pictures of dead deer found last year.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Morrow county was hit particularly hard maybe 8-10 years ago and still hasn’t rebounded completely. For about 2 summers we found dead deer all around ponds and creeks. Seems like bucks were more prevalent in my observations. It’s definitely not good.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Morrow county was hit particularly hard maybe 8-10 years ago and still hasn’t rebounded completely. For about 2 summers we found dead deer all around ponds and creeks. Seems like bucks were more prevalent in my observations. It’s definitely not good.


I found 2-3 dead bucks around a pond back in May, near a bedding area. I wondered if it was present in the area at all.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

My BIL has a cabin on near a farm that he has permission to hunt. One drought year he arrived during bow season to find that the little creek that flows through the farm was almost completely dry. He hunted 2 days, and didn't see a single deer. On the morning of day three again, no deer. He broke for lunch and decided to walk the entire length of that creek. Dead deer after dead deer! The midges that carry the EHD emerge when the bodies of water they inhabit dry up. The property took 3-4 years to rebound.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I’ve always assumed thats why I’ve been lucky around our farm. The small streams there have never dried up, there’s a plentiful supppy of fresh water and they never have to congregate around evaporating ponds. In the last 40 years I have found one single dead deer in Sept, a doe about 30 years ago. Not saying there haven’t been others I just didn’t find, but we’ve never had a bad outbreak even when buddies of mine nearby have.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

M.Magis said:


> I’ve always assumed thats why I’ve been lucky around our farm. The small streams there have never dried up, there’s a plentiful supppy of fresh water and they never have to congregate around evaporating ponds. In the last 40 years I have found one single dead deer in Sept, a doe about 30 years ago. Not saying there haven’t been others I just didn’t find, but we’ve never had a bad outbreak even when buddies of mine nearby have.


I have noticed the same. The creek through our place to my knowledge has NEVER stopped flowing as there's many springs that feed it. I will hear of people finding dead deer not far away and yet we rarely if ever find a dead deer at our place other than a few here or there after season that we're likely lost from bad shots from other farms


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm surprised it's shown up this year with all the rain we've had.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

May have jinxed myself, I came across a dead doe today. Not really that close to water, but that doesn't necessarily mean anything. Seemed like an odd location for a deer dying of EHD, just along a path they travel each night. Tough to say, as long it's just one I'm not going to worry too much about it.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

The researchers at my work have found that when it does show up, very close to 100% of the herd is affected, not all die, the ones who don't, pass on that immunity and they have been able to trace that for 3-4 generations so that's why it's a number of years before another outbreak occurs within the same herd.

Sent from my SM-A536U using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Guess I jinxed mysef. They’re dropping like flies around here. Long time til first frost too.


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Friend of mine just had a doe stumble around and dropped over in their yard. (Hocking Co.) Game warden was notified. Today at 2:00. hop.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Was listening to a podcast with mark Drury. He said the years that seem to be the worst for EHD are the years with good wet springs and then drought conditions. All the puddles that the midges live in dry up and the number of midges carrying EHD basically explode


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

We found 3 dead bucks within a 200 yard area two years ago in Stark County. Contacted the ODNR, they didn't come out to look at the deer or take samples. I sent pictures of the deer to the warden to get permits for the antlers and the warden thought most likely EHD. Last year we didn't see a single mature buck on that property, nor did we see a lot of does. Hoping this year they make a recovery.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Schatty-hope your deer herd rebounded for this year. May take a couple years to get back to what you had?


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Kenlow1 said:


> Schatty-hope your deer herd rebounded for this year. May take a couple years to get back to what you had?


More than likely a few years. 
had an outbreak about six years ago and it’s just getting back to those numbers now
Noble cnty


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Threaten, we hunt In Woodsfield (Monroe Co). We have not hand any disease down there yet, keeping our fingers crossed? Good luck to you this season!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

I’m hoping we don’t get an outbreak again. 
good luck to you also.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Finding quite a few down here - I'm at the "three corners" of Perry, Athens and Morgan county. Lots of does and bucks. Not many people reporting them. Seems to be picking up unfortunately getting more and more reports. Also a lot of reports of bucks that were daily visitors at feed stations vanishing a couple weeks ago.....too may for coincidence. Hopefully we can get an early frost.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Here are a couple recent finds:


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Found 4 more today, 6 for the week. Thats over 30 between me and neighbors. And I’m certain the majority aren’t being found found.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

We are losing quite a few around my place too. As most of you know EHD is transmitted to deer by a gnat type bug called a midge or no see um through bites or getting in their nose. It cannot be transmitted from deer to deer. What an awful disease but, there are a few things landowners and those that manage their hunting property can do to help prevent EHD. These midges breed in any kind of shallow water hole. Even tire ruts. If you have a pond or watering hole, it helps to have steep banks, eliminating shallow areas. Draining swampy areas by trenching also helps by eliminating breeding areas.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

hoplovestofish said:


> Friend of mine just had a doe stumble around and dropped over in their yard. (Hocking Co.) Game warden was notified. Today at 2:00. hop.


I received a text this week from a buddy of mine in Hocking county. Said he had 15 dead deer in his pond.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Got an email from the ODOW and they are wanting people to report EHD in deer. You can do it through the HuntFish OH app. Go to “report wildlife species sightings”.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I’m curious what they plan to do with the info?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Maybe take samples of the deer for possibly cwd. Or could use the info for next years bag limits. Lots of possibilities I’d say.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Wildlife Species Sighting (ohiodnr.gov)


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I know it is significant in some townships in my area. It is going to impact the future and I fully expect a change in hunting opportunity may be in order for next season if things continue at this pace. Lord only knows the true count and I suspect when the leaves get off and with folks in the woods lots more will be found.....hope to be very wrong!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I found another small buck dead yesterday in Guernsey county on my place. Damn EHD sure is deadly fast. This deer was fat and healthy last week at my backyard feeder. Buzzards were all over him.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I just found another mature doe. She's alive but cant walk.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

And another one...


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

That really sucks!


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

A friend just sent this.









Serious EHD Outbreak Hits Ohio and Indiana


Officials with the National Deer Association say that "concerning" EHD outbreaks are occurring in parts of Ohio and Indiana.




www.fieldandstream.com


----------

